# Ruby reds



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

Do these fish carry diseases commonly like goldfish or are they better feeders?


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

sry this is in the totally wrong thread..


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

:laugh: i dont even know what kinda fish your talking about.


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

these are feeder fish that the lfs sells. they look less fatty than goldfish..


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

any pics of the ruby red?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

*Rosy* reds, perhaps?

-PK


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

He means rosey reds. Yah i think they're less fatty than goldfish, also they wont let out a storm of scales when ur fish tear'em apart. My opinion much better to feed.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> ... Yah i think they're less fatty than goldfish, also they wont let out a storm of scales when ur fish tear'em apart. My opinion much better to feed.


The P's have to work a little bit harder to catch these guys too!!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Are these rosey red minnows?

My lfs told me it's illegal to use them as feeders..


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

but if you dont tell them they dont know


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah thats what i meant sry guys :rock:


----------

